# SP 101 anyone?



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Any one out there own a Ruge SP 101?

I have heard they are tough little guns, your thoughts..

Pictures are appreciated


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt023 The Sp101 is as fine a snub nose as there is out there. I carried one for a good while with C/T sites on it and it was dead on at 25'. They are not a range gun as full power .357s will wear you out after about a box of them. You do have to practice alot to get good with them . You need to practice often but don't try to be a pro in one afternoon. :smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a nice, small revolver. Heavy compared to some others, but like every Ruger handgun I have, built like a tank. Trigger pull seems like about 15 pounds.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's ture the trigger is a little stout. My smith slicked mine up to a 4lb pull and it was perfect. I think he charged me $40 for the job but it was money well spent. I carried it in a Galco IWB holster on my right hip. Didn't notice it after a mintue or two. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I've had very good luck with the SP101. If interested, here are some observations on this revolver:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Ruger SP101 Report.htm

Best.


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

SP 101 in .357 is a VERY nice carry revolver, bobbed hammer, 2.25 barrel easily fits in a jacket pocket. If you are not interested in packing, the GP100 is worth checking out as well. The SP 101 is a great revolver, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

The wife has one shoots 38's and 357's with no problems.. Try it you will like it...


W


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great little guns.
They are a little heavy but it helps with recoil.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have two, a 2" DAO and a 3". Both shoot quite well and are very easy to carry. I carry my 3" in a Tucker Heritage IWB.









I also carry the same gun OWB in a Don Hume pancake style holster.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

My Sp101 is my regular backpacking gun.

I've shot tons of .357 through it and it's never skipped a beat. When I bought it I figured with the small barrel "close enough" would be o.k. for it's purpose and in the desert I'd carry two chambers with snakeshot. What suprised me was how accurate it is in single action, enough that I don't bother with snakeshot, if a snake is to far away to get a headshot with hollow points, then it's far enough out that I can just walk away.

Like others have said, the heavy frame makes magnum rounds VERY manageable, like shoot a few boxes at the range no problem. Can't think of anything bad to say about it, it's usually close by when I travel.


----------

